
Ask HN: Any service like a CDN that can be used to add custom domains for app - PixelPaul
hi all,
Is there any services like a CDN or reverse proxy that i can use to point to my web application and add custom domains. So it would be like a reverse proxy but the main thing i need is for it to manage the SSLs so i dont have to sort it out. It will only 
be pointing to static files so a CDN could work if it has a good API and is somewhat flexible with custom headers.<p>So a client requests to use a domain via my app. They point the DNS record where it is needed. i request to add the domain to the provider i use, they setup the domain with an SSL from lets encrypt and renew it when needed. And the domain loads the static files from my pull location. I can also set any needed headers.
======
ktpsns
I would go with a VPS. It's cheap and by definition the most flexible
solution, only limited by your capabilities of configuring e.g. a Linux
machine.

~~~
PixelPaul
yeah i would like to stay away from doing it myself for a while, as i dont
want to SSLs to lapse. And i dont want to build it up. Would prefer a service
provider at first.

But if i did build it myself. Can you recommend a built for the reverse proxy?
with an API, config in database maybe?

